# NEW YORK | Two Manhattan West | 285m | 935ft | 58 fl | T/O



## Manhattan Man

Quick photo I took on August 31st, 2020.


2 Manhattan West Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr


----------



## baronson

From 9.5.20:



Bottom-right.


----------



## Hudson11

@mklipper on instagram









JC_Heights on the YIMBY forums


----------



## JohnDee

good they are building this one, it's high time the complex was finished.


----------



## Manhattan Man

Friday, October 23rd, 2020.

2 Manhattan West Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr 


2 Manhattan West Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr 

2 Manhattan West Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr


2 Manhattan West Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr


----------



## WillBuild




----------



## redcode

Jan 2


__
https://flic.kr/p/2koDhZb


----------



## streetscapeer

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ2SVbTArwa/


----------



## WillBuild




----------



## PsyLock

I didn't know this was way off the ground now.. How exciting!


----------



## hkskyline

* Manhattan’s ‘trophy’ office buildings are begging for tenants*
New York Post _Excerpt_
Feb 7, 2021

The dreaded “G-word” — as in glut — overhangs nearly 8 million square feet of space up for grabs in “trophy” office buildings that just opened or are set to open by the end of 2022.

The tally we did with help from CBRE means nearly three Empire State Buildings’ worth of Manhattan’s most expensive floors have yet to be claimed during the worst leasing crisis in the city’s history.

...

But the coming wave of new offices, where most rents will top $100 per square foot, might be timed just right for companies that increasingly gravitate to state-of-the-art products. Tenants like Pfizer, Skadden Arps and Time Warner could have saved a lot of money at cheaper, older locations but preferred to pay more for amenities at their new Hudson Yards-area homes.

Developers boast about their signed early commitments, such as Pfizer's 800,000 square feet at The Spiral. But pandemic-battered builders must still find takers for jumbo blocks at their new skyscrapers. The largest available blocks are 1.4 million square feet at Brookfield's Two Manhattan West, 1.2 million sf at Tishman Speyer's Spiral and 807,000 sf at Related's 50 Hudson Yards.

More : Manhattan’s ‘trophy’ office buildings are begging for tenants


----------



## Hudson11




----------



## Hudson11

202102248 New York City Chelsea by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## WillBuild




----------



## PsyLock

One thing that NYC does right all the time are twin towers... These two are just perfect and the glass is so top notch


----------



## Ecopolisia

PsyLock said:


> One thing that NYC does right all the time are twin towers... These two are just perfect and the glass is so top notch


And, that's what you call facade QUALITY, yeah. Too common and too delightful for NYC or US for that matter more than many other countries, particularly outside the west (don't mention any names, but we know which ones) doesn't get to learn or have figured out to do ((ON AVERAGE)) or to be a ((COMMON THING)) on their own glass skyscrapers/supertalls.. 🤷‍♂️😅😉👍👌.. Anyways, totally good for you NYC, like once again.. 👌💎👌


----------



## Hudson11

202103104 New York City Midtown and Hudson Yards by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## Manhattan Man

March 15th, 2021

2 Manhattan West Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr

2 Manhattan West Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr

Left: March 15th, 2021
Right: March 15th, 2020

2 Manhattan West Construction Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr 

2 Manhattan West Construction Update by Xzeyvion Aryee, on Flickr


----------



## Chris08876

Pic by me. Taken yesterday.



Two Manhattan West (aerial) - 03-20-2021 by Christopher Estevez, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Two Manhattan West’s Glass Façade Rising With Steel Superstructure In Midtown West*


> Construction is continuing to rise on Two Manhattan West, a 935-foot-tall commercial skyscraper in Midtown West. Designed by Skidmore Owings & Merrill and developed by Brookfield, the 58-story office tower stands at the corner of West 31st Street and Ninth Avenue, directly to the south of One Manhattan West, its 996-foot-tall architecturally identical sibling. The building will yield 2 million square feet and is expected to cost $2 billion.
> 
> Recent photos from along Ninth Avenue show the sunlight and blue sky reflecting off the sleek glass panels. The safety cocoon component was also recently put into place, and more sections of it were seen on West 31st Street waiting to be lifted upward and attached to the edges of the steel perimeter. Like One Manhattan West, the lower levels of Two Manhattan West will have the largest floor plates in terms of square footage and will gradually reduce in size as the skyscraper nears its pinnacle. The main differences between the two buildings is a slightly shorter architectural height and a 90-degree counterclockwise orientation of Two Manhattan West’s footprint. We can expect the majority of the steel structure to be put together throughout 2021, perhaps even getting close to topping out by the end of the year or early 2022.











Two Manhattan West's Glass Façade Rising with Steel Superstructure in Midtown West - New York YIMBY


Construction is rising on Two Manhattan West, a 935-foot-tall, 2-million-square-foot office skyscraper from SOM and Brookfield in Manhattan West.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Jay

Now 950 feet (290 meters?) 

Proposed Case for : 2021-AEA-1938-OE


----------



## Hudson11

Jay said:


> Now 950 feet (290 meters?)
> 
> Proposed Case for : 2021-AEA-1938-OE


Not approved yet


----------



## Jay

Hudson11 said:


> Not approved yet


My mistake, but it likely will be then we'll almost have twin ~300 meter towers


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 23:*


----------



## Hudson11

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jun 17

r_210617_718_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210617_518_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Manhattan office vacancies reach new heights, a growing trend as construction continues *
Crain’s New York Business _Excerpt_ 
June 1, 2021

The amount of empty office space in Manhattan is continuing to grow, reaching a record 17.1% in May, according to a report from Colliers International. The trend could keep rents from going back to prepandemic levels if demand doesn't get a boost.

...

But the availability of space that will continue to bog down the market isn't only a sign of firms ditching the city or relocating. It's also thanks to new construction coming on the market, Wallach said.

"There's still millions of square feet of new construction in the pipeline," he said, "and that's more space that comes into our availability."

Brookfield Properties is marketing about 1.5 million square feet at its Hudson Yards development 2 Manhattan West. Then there's Tishman Speyer's new development in the neighborhood, the Spiral, which has more than 1 million square feet available.

More : Manhattan office vacancies reach new heights, a growing trend as construction continues


----------



## Eric Offereins

17% vacancy is really a lot. I guess that just like in my contry, many will remain working from home after Covid 19, which decreases the demand for ofice space.


----------



## redcode

NYC Sunrise by Matt Cascone on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

Eric Offereins said:


> 17% vacancy is really a lot. I guess that just like in my contry, many will remain working from home after Covid 19, which decreases the demand for ofice space.


Yes, it's a very high figure. Earlier in the year, Bloomberg reported that about 1/4 of the vacant space are subleases listed by current tenants looking to downsize. 









Manhattan Office Vacancies Soar to a Record With Leasing Frozen


Office vacancies in Manhattan jumped to a 21st century record as the Covid-19 pandemic froze new rental deals and sublease openings soared.




www.bloomberg.com





By the time these new big buildings come online, the pandemic would likely be over and all this extra space would hopefully be digested.


----------



## redcode

Jun 28









On deck by Keith Adamik on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410032991406022656


----------



## JohnDee

hkskyline said:


> * Manhattan office vacancies reach new heights, a growing trend as construction continues *
> Crain’s New York Business _Excerpt_
> June 1, 2021
> 
> The amount of empty office space in Manhattan is continuing to grow, reaching a record 17.1% in May, according to a report from Colliers International. The trend could keep rents from going back to prepandemic levels if demand doesn't get a boost.
> 
> ...
> 
> But the availability of space that will continue to bog down the market isn't only a sign of firms ditching the city or relocating. It's also thanks to new construction coming on the market, Wallach said.
> 
> "There's still millions of square feet of new construction in the pipeline," he said, "and that's more space that comes into our availability."
> 
> Brookfield Properties is marketing about 1.5 million square feet at its Hudson Yards development 2 Manhattan West. Then there's Tishman Speyer's new development in the neighborhood, the Spiral, which has more than 1 million square feet available.
> 
> More : Manhattan office vacancies reach new heights, a growing trend as construction continues


This is very worrying for the the city that thinks of itself as "the city". The supposed real estate center of the universe. Ny boosters should be shaking in their boots right now.

The office boom is surely nearing its end, i don't see how the financials make sense to continue building mega office towers under such market conditions.


----------



## Hudson11

JohnDee said:


> This is very worrying for the the city that thinks of itself as "the city". The supposed real estate center of the universe. Ny boosters should be shaking in their boots right now.
> 
> The office boom is surely nearing its end, i don't see how the financials make sense to continue building mega office towers under such market conditions.


If there are NY boosters, what does that make you, a NY troll? You never have anything positive to say about the city and yet you overwhelmingly seem to visit NY threads. This is a short term reaction, not a long term solution. September is when we'll see what's what for the short term. What happens afterward is up in the air. While it won't be 100% of companies returning to the office, the strategy of most companies seems to be either a full return or a hybrid schedule, and the amount of companies that actually want to offload space seems to be overblown. They want to sit tight on their leases as they plan for the future, some may even expand to give workers more space to themselves. 









NYC's biggest employers ready to get things back to normal | Real Estate Weekly


CoreNet survey debunks NYC office crash; reveals three-quarters of employers expect to have bulk of workers back by the fall.




rew-online.com







> Workplace Strategy
> 
> The majority of respondents (43%) said their firms would operate with a hybrid strategy, but were unsure of the frequency, while just under one-third (29%) said employees would be hybrid 1-3 days in the office. About 20% said they would return to the same level of in-office work as before the pandemic. Just 7% were going fully remote.
> 
> As part of the phase-in of occupancy planning after covid, two-thirds (66%) said their companies were not increasing square footage per person as part of occupancy planning post-Covid, while 18% of employers said they would do so. Of respondents, 16% said this decision had not been made yet.
> 
> In the long-term, around one-third (31%) reported that their firms would allocate for more space per person in New York City, while 53% said more space would not be allocated and 16% stated that decision would be made later.
> 
> 55% of respondents said they were not planning to change the layouts of their NYC offices, while 20% were actively planning for this and 16% are opting to decide later. Nine percent said they were redesigning their NYC office layouts.
> 
> The lion’s share of respondents (64%) said their companies were not changing location strategy to have fewer people in NYC. Nine percent of respondents said their companies would be changing location strategy to have fewer people in NYC, while 27% responded that their companies might undertake this strategy.


----------



## hkskyline

By the time these new constructions open, this bad economic cycle will probably be over. Perhaps the best time to build something big is during a crisis when there is a firesale and the developers get more bargaining power.


----------



## Jay

I feel like this one is taking a while but will definitely be worth it in the end, the Manhattan West buildings are my favorite in this area. The Hudson Yards supertalls are an acquired taste IMO.



Hudson11 said:


> Not approved yet


They changed the title at SkyscraperPage, which I usually trust. I know it's only an extra 15' but it's something 



> By the time these new constructions open, this bad economic cycle will probably be over. Perhaps the best time to build something big is during a crisis when there is a firesale and the developers get more bargaining power.


+1, getting a bit tired of all the doomsday articles about NYC


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410252263235407881


----------



## redcode

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410415038377123849


----------



## redcode

Jul 4









Source


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411711014157045763


----------



## hkskyline

7/4

Hudson Yards by Rich L. Wang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/6

Storm Clouds Over New York City July 6, 2021 by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 9









Gary Hershorn


----------



## redcode

*SOM’s Two Manhattan West Reaches Halfway Mark In Midtown West, Manhattan*


























































































SOM's Two Manhattan West Reaches Halfway Mark in Midtown West, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction has reached the halfway mark on Two Manhattan West, a 58-story office skyscraper from SOM and Brookfield in Midtown West, Manhattan.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

*On Manhattan’s Western Edge, Citrovia Is Bringing Whimsical Lemon Groves to NYC*


> As everyone who’s ever found themselves in Manhattan on a dreary February day can attest, winter is not New York’s friend. There’s an undeniable bleakness that, save for the twinkly lights and holiday-themed beverages, tends to make visitors and locals alike hesitant to venture outside. After all, for seemingly three straight months, the sky transforms into a cold gray shroud, the streets are blanketed in a thick layer of slush, and the unforgiving wind will ruin a fresh blowout. Enter Citrovia, a whimsical 30,000-square-foot art installation comprising more than 700 handcrafted, exceptionally detailed plaster lemons (and 3,800 handcrafted steel and foam painted leaves). The playful and slightly surreal lemon grove in Manhattan West is perhaps the only place in the city where it’s never dark, rainy, nor dismal, courtesy of the overhead lighting displays creating colorful moods behind two layers of pillowy white fabric (designed to mimic clouds). “It’s always blue skies here,” jokes Brookfield Properties’ Sara Fay, who commissioned the project.
> 
> Though One Manhattan West, a nearly 70-story skyscraper is completed and occupied, Two Manhattan West, its slightly shorter neighbor, is under construction until 2023. The enormous project requires a massive construction shed that presented Fay with two options: installing standard-issue scaffolding or go for something totally unexpected. She opted for the latter and took a uniquely creative approach to the inevitable eyesore: Bring on The Cuttlefish, Inc.’s co-founders Evan Schechtman and Warren Adcock who would transform the space into a surreal 40-foot-tall lemon grove designed and executed completely by hand from Upstate New York’s Adirondack Studios, the same group responsible for the attractions at Disney.











On Manhattan’s Western Edge, Citrovia Is Bringing Whimsical Lemon Groves to NYC


The surreal space features dreamlike citrus sculptures, moody lighting displays, and plenty of seating




www.architecturaldigest.com
















https://www.manhattanwestnyc.com/citrovia


----------



## redcode

Yuwei Zhang


----------



## hkskyline

7/10

IMG_2788 Hudson Yards, Empire State Building by Serene Skye, on Flickr

IMG_2668 Empire State Building Hudson Yards by Serene Skye, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## Ecopolisia

Just look at at THAT single different shades of blue "skyscraper/supertall"-mountain.Just look at that, waow ,just waow.What a view I'm seeing there👌😅😁💎🏔🏙


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *On Manhattan’s Western Edge, Citrovia Is Bringing Whimsical Lemon Groves to NYC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Manhattan’s Western Edge, Citrovia Is Bringing Whimsical Lemon Groves to NYC
> 
> 
> The surreal space features dreamlike citrus sculptures, moody lighting displays, and plenty of seating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.architecturaldigest.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.manhattanwestnyc.com/citrovia













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415728251570360323


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415791798128103425


----------



## hkskyline

* German Bank doubles space in Midtown West tower *
18 July 2021
New York Post _Excerpt_

In what might be a bellwether for the prime Sixth Avenue office corridor, Berenberg Capital Markets has extended its lease at Mitsui Fudosan America’s 1251 Sixth Ave., and expanded on the tower’s top two floors.

...

Brookfield’s 8-acre, mixed-use site between Ninth and 10th avenues and West 31st and 33rd streets has shed most of its plywood barriers. Several gracious public promenades have opened there, one boasting a charming, lemon-themed arcade called Citrovia.

And on Sept. 28, the complex will have a grand public opening after years of expectations.

While it was under construction, Manhattan West was the missing link between Related’s Hudson Yards to the west and the Farley Post Office building, now home to Moynihan Station and soon also to Facebook, to the east.

But most of its public attractions are finally expected to open by the September launch.

They include a 1.6-acre public plaza, a luxurious Pendry Hotel, restaurants — including restaurateur Danny Meyer’s fine-dining Ci Siamo — a Citizens Food Hall with more than a half-dozen eateries and a relocated NHL store. An NHL-themed ice rink will bow a few months later.

Meanwhile, the office tower 1 Manhattan West has welcomed major tenants EY, Skadden, Accenture and the NHL. Its sister tower, 2 Manhattan West, will be home to Cravath, Swaine & Moore.

More : German Bank doubles space in Midtown West tower


----------



## Hudson11

Framed Empire State by Brent Schumer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417158251196690437


----------



## redcode

Empire State View by Angelo Keene, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417648296470978560


----------



## redcode

@GhastEald


----------



## hkskyline

7/20

Hazy Hudson Yards by Eden, Janine and Jim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/21

DSC_0115 by Paycor Photos, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRt0FZoDGeo/


----------



## redcode

kirsundra


----------



## redcode

anthonyfont_


----------



## hkskyline

9/2

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 2









andrew_kavesh









jcha_ny


----------



## hkskyline

9/6

Clear day New York Harbor by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Manhattan Skyline Looking West by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 7









gastroch


----------



## redcode

from 1WTC









mchlanglo793

Sep 12
A Day to Remember #134 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/4

202109008 New York City Chelsea and Hudson Yards by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

9/11








Hudson Yards of NYC by David Dai on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Governor Hochul Unveils Designs to Connect Manhattan's High Line to Moynihan Train Hall *
Sep 14, 2021
Governor's Office Press Release _Excerpt_ 

Governor Kathy Hochul today unveiled designs for a new connector that will link New York City's High Line seamlessly to Moynihan Train Hall. This will happen via Brookfield Properties' publicly accessible Magnolia Court that runs through its Manhattan West development. The proposed project will give pedestrians safe, unobstructed access to the Far West Side of Manhattan via two bridges that will connect to the 10th Avenue terminus of the High Line. A public-private partnership comprising Empire State Development, the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, Brookfield Properties Group, and Friends of the High Line is undertaking the $50 million project, which will be completed by Spring 2023. 

"Despite the challenges and difficulties presented by COVID-19, New York continues to get things done - building boldly and ambitiously to leave a lasting legacy for future New Yorkers," Governor Hochul said. "The High Line's connection to Moynihan Train Hall and other nearby attractions complements our investments in Midtown West, encourages better pedestrian access and provides New Yorkers with a truly one-of-a-kind experience. New York State remains steadfast in its commitment to building functional infrastructure that improves quality of life, promotes economic growth, and helps secure a greener Empire State." 

Under the plan, the new landscaped Woodlands Bridge will extend eastward from the existing High Line parallel to 30th Street along Dyer Avenue from 10th Avenue to the mid-block between 9th and 10th Avenues, where it will connect to a second Timber Bridge which will travel north and connect into Brookfield's elevated public space on the north side of 31st Street, which terminates on 9th Avenue directly across from the Farley Building and Moynihan Train Hall. The High Line Moynihan Connector will offer a safe, scenic experience for commuters, residents, and visitors navigating this heavily trafficked area near the entrance to the Lincoln Tunnel.

More : Governor Hochul Unveils Designs to Connect Manhattan's High Line to Moynihan Train Hall


----------



## redcode

Sep 15









GaryHershorn









modulor


----------



## redcode

Sep 18

Combined by Armond Netherly, on Flickr









gmandle1


----------



## Ecopolisia

Wait whattt,particularly the first image 😱🤪🙄 Waow,JUST waow..once again.Manhattan (particularly Midtown and especially with that angle above as well) just never cease to impress one, that's for sure.That's just unfairly keep to be a wet dream of a utopia for us to have in Denmark,let alone in the Nordic region/North Europe or even the EU or the whole Europe😄😉👌👍💎


----------



## redcode

getting visibly taller than the Eugene









myfasade









fromparistosf









 jeremycoopernyc


----------



## redcode

harlanerskine


----------



## hkskyline

A more macro view of Hudson Yards as a development and whether the $25 billion development is good :


----------



## waccamatt

This first pic, which appears to be from The Heights in Jersey City, is one of the best I've ever seen.




redcode said:


> Sep 18
> 
> Combined by Armond Netherly, on Flickr
> 
> View attachment 2077374
> 
> gmandle1


----------



## redcode

waccamatt said:


> This first pic, which appears to be from The Heights in Jersey City, is one of the best I've ever seen.


Yeah it's great with the Midtown skyline, but it doesn't quite do Hudson Yards justice imo.


----------



## redcode

meronlangsner


----------



## Ecopolisia

redcode said:


> Yeah it's great with the Midtown skyline, but it doesn't quite do Hudson Yards justice imo.


Hmm.Well,still a degree where it's totally tolerable to look at with the naked eyes,that's for sure.I'm just saying 🤷😅😌😉👍


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> Yeah it's great with the Midtown skyline, but it doesn't quite do Hudson Yards justice imo.


My favorite photos of Hudson Yards are those with the beautiful sunset/blue hour glass reflections.


----------



## redcode

andrewweiss1


----------



## Hudson11

redcode said:


> View attachment 2103224
> 
> meronlangsner


this is a good look at the steel "core" 2 MW is all steel, unlike 1 MW, which has a concrete core.


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441928306064912384


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUXq8BbAoHg/


----------



## redcode

Sep 30









chihoboken


----------



## baronson

From 9.14.21:



From 9.19.21:







From 9.25.21:


----------



## hkskyline

10/2










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

Oct 3









A1003 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px

Skyline by Ben Cappellacci, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## redcode

GaryHershorn









GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

seeyacyan









andresdewet


----------



## hkskyline

* Manhattan West Is (a Little Bit) What Hudson Yards Should Have Been *
Curbed _Excerpt_
Sep 30, 2021

You don’t have to be too grizzled to remember when the territory west of Penn Station was Manhattan’s most desolate zone. The aptly named but universally forgotten Dyer Avenue formed a fume-filled gulch before plunging into the Lincoln Tunnel. The concrete ziggurat at 33rd and Tenth Avenue had the look of a place designed to muffle screams from deep inside. (Although it had a skating rink on the roof, so maybe the howls were joyful.) Trains ran through an open ditch before plunging into the terminal’s darkness. Street life consisted mostly of windblown litter. Then the city rezoned the entire area, turning it into a vast construction site.

Beyond the polished precinct of Hudson Yards, there’s still enough noise and grit in the air that it comes as a surprise to duck off West 33rd Street between Ninth and Tenth Avenues into a quiet, shaded plaza in Manhattan West and have a choice of café tables, restaurant seating, or sinuous marble benches. You would never know that you’re sitting on a platform in midair above a knot of transportation infrastructure and haze-shrouded traffic. Sure, it’s a meager T of public space slipped among skyscrapers, a fancy outdoor food court dressed up as a European piazza, and a big developer’s idea of where regular people would like to hang out. But I’ll take it! A block away and less than three years old, Hudson Yards has aged from a shiny new space station to a disconsolate one. Manhattan West feels like a corner of New York conceived with actual human beings in mind.

Roughly 15 years in the making — or 36, depending on when you start the clock — Brookfield Properties’ eight-acre, $4.5 billion Manhattan West complex fills in the gap in megadevelopments between Related’s turf (at Hudson Yards) and New York State’s (Moynihan Train Hall and the soon-to-be-Facebook offices next door). The newest pocket city has two surprising strengths. The first is that, somehow, a high-rise complex largely designed by a single firm (Skidmore, Owings & Merrill) and built by a single developer (Brookfield) came out looking like an attractive hodgepodge.

More : https://www.curbed.com/2021/09/manhattan-west-is-a-little-bit-what-hudson-yards-should-be.html


----------



## Hudson11

from Newark


Midtown NYC by Russell Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 8









Skyline by Joel Blum on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447029085104922624


----------



## redcode

365days_of_nyc_skyline


----------



## baronson

From 10.6.21:


----------



## hkskyline

*Manhattan West opens the heart of New York City’s Far West Side *
Building Design+Construction _Excerpt_
Oct 11, 2021

Manhattan West, a mixed-use neighborhood comprising six buildings in New York City’s Far West Side, officially opened on Sept. 28. The development transforms the underutilized space above active rail lines into a new destination and forms the missing link in a chain of pedestrian pathways that tie the West Side together.

Manhattan West includes seven million square feet of retail, office, residential, and hospitality space across its six buildings. Skidmore, Owings, & Merrill (SOM) designed three of the six buildings (One and Two Manhattan West and the Pendry Hotel) and engineered all but the Eugene residences.

As commuters, pedestrians, and residents pass through the neighborhood from the east, One and Two Manhattan West, the two 1,000-foot-tall, SOM-designed office towers, mark their entry into the site. The LEED-Gold-targeting buildings span two million square feet and are clad in high-performance glass. The towers’ distinct structure is celebrated through transparent lobbies that integrate with the surrounding public space and illustrate the complex structural engineering underlying the design. One Manhattan west has no columns and relies solely on a central core while Two Manhattan West features six mega-columns.

More : Manhattan West opens the heart of New York City’s Far West Side | Building Design + Construction


----------



## hkskyline

* Fitch Upgrades $2.1B Hudson Yards Infrastructure Corp. Revs to 'A+'; Outlook Stable *
_Excerpt_

Fitch Ratings - New York - 08 Oct 2021: Fitch Ratings has assigned an 'A+' rating to approximately $452,000,000 Hudson Yards Infrastructure Corp. NY (HYIC) Hudson Yards revenue bonds fiscal 2022 series A (green bonds). Fitch has also upgraded its rating on $2.1 billion in outstanding Hudson Yards revenue bonds, which will be on parity with the series 2022A bonds, to 'A+' from 'A'.

The Rating Outlook is Stable.

...

A recent demand and development report provided by C&W studied 17 buildings anticipated to generate the majority of pledged revenues, including four completed and nearly fully leased office towers with a combined approximately 8 msf of office space (10, 30 and 55 Hudson Yards and One Manhattan West). The C&W report indicates these buildings command higher rents than the surrounding area and the Manhattan market as a whole, with limited sublease space available. A retail building, 20 Hudson Yards, is also complete but its major retail tenant, Neiman Marcus has already closed, leaving more than 40% of the 0.7 msf vacant.

Three additional office towers with combined space of approximately 8 msf are under construction and expected to open late 2022 (50 Hudson Yards, 66 Hudson Boulevard or "The Spiral" and Two Manhattan West). Committed office tenants include law firms, financial services firms, technology and media companies, among others, but significant space remains unleased.

More : https://www.fitchratings.com/resear...ture-corp-revs-to-a-outlook-stable-08-10-2021


----------



## hkskyline

baronson said:


> From 10.6.21:


Nice update. This one is rising quite quickly!


----------



## redcode

gui.brizo


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUv-FOksdpw/


----------



## hkskyline

10/14










Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVDS4yMgi9O/


----------



## redcode

Oct 14









帝国大厦 by Chris Zhuo on 500px

ABW 121 by Andrew B. White, sur Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Manhattan West a Test to Midtown’s Resiliency


The long-awaited opening of Brookfield Properties development coincides with unexpected hurdles from when the project was first conceived.




commercialobserver.com







> The 94 percent-leased 1 Manhattan West also houses consulting company Accenture, law firms Skadden Arps and McKool Smith, global investment firm Pharo and the National Hockey League’s new headquarters, which relocated from Avenue of the Americas. The NHL also has a team store in the building and will soon open an ice rink in Manhattan West’s public plaza.
> 
> In 2019, Brookfield secured law firm Cravath, Swaine & Moore to anchor 2 Manhattan West with a deal for 480,000 square feet on the 25th through 37th floors of the 58-story building. The law firm is relocating its headquarters from 825 Eighth Avenue. As of mid-October, 2 Manhattan West is 25 percent leased for its 2 million available square feet, according to Brookfield.





> JPMorgan Chase and Amazon have fully leased the 1.7 million-square-foot, reconfigured 5 Manhattan West.


----------



## KillerKowalski

Awesome skyline.


----------



## Zaz965

edit


----------



## redcode

Oct 18









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

10/21

full rainbow over the city by Eran Bendheim, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Source









Tectonicphoto


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451600881183559680


----------



## redcode

Oct 23









maximusupinNYc


----------



## hkskyline

10/24

One Vanderbilt Summit by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452349158854103047


----------



## redcode

A1025 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Manhattan West — NYC’s latest luxury playground — finally opens *
New York Post _Excerpt_
Oct 20, 2021

Decades in the making, the last piece of New York’s far west side is finally here. Manhattan West, Brookfield’s sprawling, 8-acre, city-within-a-city between Ninth and Tenth avenues and West 30th and 33rd streets, officially opened late last month with luxe amenities, eateries, public art and 2.5 acres of open space.

The only residential slice of the development built by Brookfield itself is The Eugene at West 31st Street. The 62-story all-glass tower opened in 2017, ahead of the rest of the project, with 844 rental units. A few remain available, ranging from a $3,940/month studio to a three-bedroom, two-bath asking $12,325/month. Building perks include a wellness center, a rock climbing wall, a basketball court, an arcade, weekly classes and pet grooming.

More : https://nypost.com/2021/10/20/manha...medium=site buttons&utm_campaign=site buttons


----------



## hkskyline

*New York Welcomes New Mega-Complex, Manhattan West *
The Market Herald _Excerpt_
Oct 27, 2021

Located between Ninth and Tenth avenues stands Manhattan West, New York City’s latest mega-lifestyle complex which has recently opened all five million of its square footage to the public.

The mixed-use development project from Brookfield Properties is close to four decades in the making and is comprised of six buildings; four office buildings, a residential tower, and a boutique hotel.

The ‘superblock’ that is Manhattan West occupies 214,000 square feet, stretching from West 31st and West 33rd Streets and adds another eye-watering skyscraper to the city skyline with One Manhattan West standing at 995 feet tall.

More : New York Welcomes New Mega-Complex, Manhattan West - The Market Herald Fancy


----------



## hkskyline

11/1 










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

Nov 1

r_211101_132_beat0082_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr









A1031 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## redcode

A1103 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

New York Business Journal _Excerpt_ 
*Manhattan office leasing rises yet again in October, report from Colliers says*
Nov 2, 2021

More office space was leased again in Manhattan last month compared with the month before.

Nearly 2.7 million square feet was leased in October, up about 11% since September and up 53% compared with October 2020, according to the latest report by Colliers (NASDAQ:CIGI).

...

Still, the availability rate increased slightly to 17%. That was largely because 1.46 million square feet was added to the supply of office space at Two Manhattan West, a new tower that's under construction and anticipated to be completed in 2023, according to the report.

More : Manhattan office leasing rises yet again in October, report from Colliers says - New York Business Journal


----------



## redcode

Nov 6

MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, sur Flickr


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I’m kinda bummed that this isn’t the same height as OMW, NYC definitely needs a supertall twin tower complex…

How come nobody had ever thought of having supertall twin towers in NYC. *I WONDER WHY?*


----------



## redcode

Nov 7

A Day In New York 11th November 2021 by The All-Nite Images, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*C3, the Fastest Growing Global Food-Tech Platform Opens Citizens New York, The New Culinary Epicenter at Manhattan West *
_Excerpt_ 

NEW YORK, Oct. 25, 2021 /PRNewswire/ -- This October, New York City's newest dynamic, culinary destination from C3, Citizens New York, is set to open at Manhattan West in the Midtown West area of New York City. With the goal of creating community through a shared appreciation for culinary excellence and conscious consumption, Citizens New York at Manhattan West will act as the first brick-and-mortar destination to launch C3's popular digital restaurant brands. Additionally, Citizens will feature a central digital kitchen that will power C3's Go by Citizens digital culinary market in NYC.

Founded and led by visionary Sam Nazarian, C3 (Creating Culinary Communities) is the fastest-growing food-tech platform today. The company is re-imagining the food service industry by tapping into the power of exceptional culinary talent, digital brand IP, and bringing its portfolio of more than 40 culinary brands to C3 established shared kitchens and mobile delivery with the next-gen Go by Citizens app.

Citizens is democratizing food by bringing inspired cuisine from internationally renowned chefs to consumers at an affordable price-point. The two-floor, 40,000 square foot immersive culinary destination will feature concepts from celebrity chefs Katsuya Uechi, Dani Garcia, Masaharu Morimoto, Dario Cecchini and more within thirteen separate kiosks anchored by two full service fine dining establishments. The center will house beloved brands such as Umami Burger, Sam's Crispy Chicken, Krispy Rice, Cindy Lou's Cookies, EllaMia, Plant Nation, and Kumi, as well as new concepts such Sa'Moto, a collection of Chef Morimoto's favorite Pan-Asian fare, El Pollo Verde, serving rotisserie from Chef Dani Garcia, Cicci Di Carne, a local deli and butcher's shop helmed by world-renowned Chef Dario Cecchini, and Soom Soom Fresh, a family-owned Mediterranean fast-casual spot serving homemade hummus, falafel, shawarma and kebabs.

More : https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...ry-epicenter-at-manhattan-west-301407684.html


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV_6KlRsDFP/


----------



## redcode

Nov 6









A1108 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV_peELA7V9/


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWEdP-fvDH0/


----------



## hkskyline

11/13

2021Nov13 (3) by ShellyS, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/17

The Vessel, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 16

New York City Skyline by xiaoling sun, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWb0u9APsGV/


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## hkskyline

11/19










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

11/21

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

One more just posted by Steven.

11/21

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Two Manhattan West Nears Topping Out in Midtown West, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is nearing topping out on Two Manhattan West, a 58-story project from SOM and Brookfield Properties in Midtown West.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

* Newmark signs seven retail leases at Manhattan West *
Real Estate Weekly _Excerpt_
Nov 23, 2021

Newmark Retail announces it has arranged seven new leases at Brookfield Properties’ Manhattan West development. 

The Newmark team of Vice Chairman Ariel Schuster, Senior Managing Director Peter Whitenack, and Associate Directors Jordyn Comras and Tyler King represented Brookfield Properties working with the firm’s in-house team of Jason Maurer and Claire Smith. 

Manhattan West is an emerging hub coming to New York City’s west side, encompassing the entire block of 31st to 33rd Streets between Ninth and Tenth Avenues. The vision for the development is a thriving community made up of six million square feet of state-of-the-art, custom-designed office space; 240,000 s/f of the best in innovative, experiential retail; abundant green space in a 2.5-acre public plaza; an amenity-rich, 844-unit residential tower; and a 164-key boutique hotel. 

More : Newmark signs seven retail leases at Manhattan West | Real Estate Weekly


----------



## hkskyline

11/21

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

2021 The Old Office with Smoke Stack - Was Runkels Bros Chocolate Factory 1808 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

hkskyline said:


>


Looks like that sidewalk cover around 1MW has been removed... I have (not so) fond memories of taking shelter there during a thunderstorm!


----------



## redcode

Nov 26

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, sur Flickr

Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, sur Flickr









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

11/21

Levitation at The Summit One Vanderbilt by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/1

IMG_4707 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/4

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 7









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

12/3

r_211207_033_pitt03_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211207_051_pitt03_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/11

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/12

IMG_4057 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/14










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

12/17

The Vessel by Matthew Binebrink, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

hkskyline said:


> 11/21
> 
> Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr
> 
> Hudson Yards, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr
> 
> 2021 The Old Office with Smoke Stack - Was Runkels Bros Chocolate Factory 1808 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


Beautiful twins


----------



## redcode

Dec 10

2021_12_10_NYC_5D408 by Justin + Kristin Schaack, sur Flickr

Dec 17

Views from the 86th Floor Observatory by Matthew Binebrink, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

Two Manhattan West's Steel Superstructure Tops Out in Midtown West, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction has topped out on Two Manhattan West, a 58-story, 935-foot-tall office skyscraper from SOM and Brookfield in Midtown West.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## spectre000

These twins are sublime.


----------



## NanoRay

Looks how fast this one go! In just under 2 years!

March 2020:









December 2021:









Seems like this building and One MW beats Chrysler Building by a few months!


----------



## MarshallKnight

spectre000 said:


> These twins are sublime.


No kidding. This might sound like a hipster take, but I honestly think Manhattan West > Hudson Yards by a mile.


----------



## redcode

Jan 22









A0124 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Two Manhattan West tops out at Brookfield Properties' big new development*
Jan 24, 2022

Brookfield Properties has topped out construction at Two Manhattan West, a 58-story, 2 million-square-foot office tower at the developer's new $4.5 billion campus next to Hudson Yards.

The skyscraper — designed by Skidmore, Owings & Merrill — is on track to be completed next year. It will be the final building to be finished at the huge new Manhattan West development.

Two Manhattan West is so far 25% leased. Law firm Cravath, Swaine & Moore will be the flagship tenant, occupying 12 floors and 450,000 square feet.

The building will be able to accommodate multiple lobbies and will boast features like 38,000-rentable-square-foot podium floor plates and a black car drop off.

More : Brookfield Properties tops out Two Manhattan West at big development on West Side - New York Business Journal


----------



## hkskyline

*SOM’s Two Manhattan West Officially Tops Out 935 Feet Above Midtown West, Manhattan*
New York Yimby _Excerpt_
Jan 27, 2022

Two Manhattan West, a 58-story commercial tower, has officially topped out in Midtown West. Designed by Skidmore, Owings & Merrill, the 935-foot-tall, 2-million-square-foot skyscraper is the final component in Brookfield Properties’ five-building Manhattan West complex, and stands directly to the south of its 996-foot-tall fraternal twin, One Manhattan West.

“Offering elite office spaces with exceptional views and set within an energetic new neighborhood, Two Manhattan West is the latest addition to our transformative Manhattan West development that is completely reimagining the West Side of Manhattan,” said Callie Haines, executive vice president and head of New York, Brookfield Properties. “It is thrilling to see this vision continuously take shape.”

Two Manhattan West is currently on track to debut by the end of 2023. According to Brookfield Properties, the building is already 25 percent leased with law firm Cravath, Swaine & Moore confirmed as the tower’s flagship tenant.

More : SOM's Two Manhattan West Officially Tops Out 935 Feet Above Midtown West, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


----------



## hkskyline

1/23

IMG_7503 One Penn Plaza (1970), 230 W. 34th St., with Hudson Yards by Debbie Vai, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jan 30

202201157 New York City Chelsea and Hudson Yards by taigatrommelchen, sur Flickr









DanTVusa


----------



## hkskyline

2/1

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## NanoRay

Wow. New York is already a sci-fi cyberpunk city.


----------



## hkskyline

2/2

Untitled by Armond Netherly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/4

IMG_5149 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 6:*








A0208 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

Midtown by Joseph O. Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 6:*








A0211 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px.com


----------



## Hudson11

View from The Edge - NYC by Mig Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/22

The Isle of Manhattan by Danny Daly, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 24:*

The Hudson Yard Vessel is still there but it’s future unknown! On Right along Hudson River by Toby Garden, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/26

202202128 New York City Manhattan and Empire State Building by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Two Manhattan West’s Glass Curtain Wall Approaches Pinnacle In Midtown West, Manhatan*


> Façade installation is nearing the parapet of Two Manhattan West, a 58-story commercial skyscraper in the five-building Manhattan West master plan in Midtown West. Designed by Skidmore Owings & Merrill and developed by Brookfield, the 935-foot-tall tower will yield 2 million square feet of office space directly to the south of its taller fraternal sibling, One Manhattan West. AECOM Tishman is the general contractor for the project, which is aiming for LEED Gold Certification and is located at the corner of West 31st Street and Ninth Avenue. Two Manhattan West is already 25 percent leased with law firm Cravath, Swaine & Moore confirmed as the flagship tenant.
> 
> At the time of our last construction update in December, the steel superstructure had reached the building’s roof level and work was underway on the frame for the crown levels. Since then, the safety cocoon has come down from the pinnacle and the glass paneling is now about to finish enclosing the final office floors.





























Two Manhattan West's Glass Curtain Wall Approaches Pinnacle in Midtown West, Manhatan - New York YIMBY


Façade work is nearing completion on Two Manhattan West, a 58-story office skyscraper from SOM and Brookfield in Midtown West, Manhattan.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## NanoRay

Hmmmm… What’s delaying the completion date?


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 8:*








A0312 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

3/8

Hudson Yards & Manhattan West from the High Line by Amon Elam, on Flickr


----------



## Juris M

I have always wanted to do that...


----------



## hkskyline

3/16

r_220317_0887_beat0022_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_220317_1305_beat0022_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_220317_1076_beat0022_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/17

Aerial View, Hudson Yards, Summit Observation Deck, One Vanderbilt, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr

Aerial View, Midtown Manhattan, Hudson Yards, Summit Observation Deck, One Vanderbilt, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/22










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## Bikes




----------



## NanoRay

4/2


----------



## NanoRay

The glass panels has reached the parapet btw.


----------



## baronson

The height difference is almost negligible from the ground. It’s a nice set of towers.


----------



## hkskyline

4/4

The City by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/9










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

4/10










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

4/14










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## Hudson11

Hudson Yards New York City NY by half21st, on Flickr


Hudson Yards New York City NY by half21st, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/15










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

4/19

West Side Yard, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 27:*








Top of the rock by Harald Herwarth on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

Sunset, New York City by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/1










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

5/12

New York City: One World Observatory by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

New York City: Blick vom Top Of The Rock (Rockefeller Center) by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/1

One and Two Manhattan West on a late afternoon (1) by Amon Elam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/9










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

8/18










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

8/19

SUMMIT One Vanderbilt by John Hill, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/17










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

* Hedge Fund D.E. Shaw Is Shifting HQ to Manhattan West Tower *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Sept 23, 2022

Hedge fund titan D.E. Shaw & Co. is relocating its Midtown headquarters to the far west side of Manhattan.

The firm has signed a lease at Two Manhattan West, spanning roughly 283,000 square feet (26,292 square meters) across eight floors, according to a statement Friday. 

More : Hedge Fund D.E. Shaw Is Shifting HQ to Manhattan West Tower


----------



## hkskyline

9/30

Midtown looking West by Ian Pears, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/5

Hudson Yards, 111 West 57, 432 Park Avenue, One Vanderbilt, Hudson River, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

NYHI 128 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/15

A Weekend in New York by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/20

Hudson Yards from Summit One Vanderbilt by David Phillips, on Flickr

NYC from Summit One Vanderbilt by David Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

what a beautiful new cluster ,the HY!


----------



## Zaz965

hudson yards got more gorgeus and massive than wtc cluster, in my opinion


----------



## hkskyline

11/13










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

Nov 16, 2022
The Real Deal _Excerpt_
*Mapping out the explosion of commercial development in Hudson Yards *

Undeterred by an ambiguous future and declining rents, Related Companies is intent on adding more office space to New York City’s central business district — more than a million square feet of it.

Stephen Ross’ firm last month filed plans for a 1.3 million-square-foot office tower at 514 West 36th Street in Hudson Yards, directly across the street from 66 Hudson Boulevard, where Tishman Speyer is putting the finishing touches on its own massive office project: the 65-story, 2.8-million-square-foot Spiral.

While some may see it as a foolhardy bet, the filing may suggest more about where the tower will be located than the city’s office market at large.

Several major New York City developers have seized opportunities for large office, retail and hotel projects in and around Hudson Yards, transforming the rezoned West Side neighborhood into one of the city’s most sought-after areas for development.

More : Map of Hudson Yards’ Office, Retail and Hotel Projects


----------



## Hudson11

Crowell & Moring Signs 71K-SF Lease at 2 Manhattan West


Crowell & Moring signed a deal with Brookfield Properties for 71,000 square feet on two floors at 2 Manhattan West in Hudson Yards.




commercialobserver.com


----------

